# Canadian Club Brew | Help



## JoelBorserio (8/4/19)

Absolutely in love with Canadian Club though to buy it by the Keg is upwards of $300, I’ve heard of some people getting a 19L keg and mixing the spirit with dry but not sure how effective of what measurements people would use. If anyone has any recommendations or brew recipies let me know !

Cheers


----------



## ooooooooop (11/4/19)

Given Whiskey it's made from fermented grain mash and aged in charred oak barrels for years it might be cheaper and easier to buy the original. The other not so good option is using distilled spirit and adding flavour. I've tried it and it aint the same. Though someone gave me a litre of spirit and I steeped dried Kaffir lime leaves, juniper berries and a bit of honey in it for a week then sent it through a coffee filter. It's brilliant. I was thinking of making a gin type mixer but it is good straight.


----------



## Dozer71 (11/4/19)

Easiest way would be to create your own mix. CC is 37% in the bottle and 4.8% in the premix can so a dilution rate of 7.7. So for a 19L keg, 2.5L of CC with 16.5L of dry ginger will give 4.9%. Round it off to 4x700ml bottles increases it to 5.4%. So could fill your keg $160 of CC plus $20 of dry ginger (8 x 2L @ $2.50 a bottle).


----------



## bbqzookeeper (11/4/19)

ooooooooop said:


> Given Whiskey it's made from fermented grain mash and aged in charred oak barrels for years it might be cheaper and easier to buy the original. The other not so good option is using distilled spirit and adding flavour. I've tried it and it aint the same. Though someone gave me a litre of spirit and I steeped dried Kaffir lime leaves, juniper berries and a bit of honey in it for a week then sent it through a coffee filter. It's brilliant. I was thinking of making a gin type mixer but it is good straight.



Yeah, I think he's talking about mixing it up himself, not making the actual spirit liqueur...


----------

